# Source For Trailer Mounted Receiver Hitch



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

We are looking to put a bikerack on the back of our 26rs, without using the bumper. Does anyone have a source to purchase a trailer mounted 2" receiver?
We thought Reese made one but we cannot find it on their site.

Thanks!
sally


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I plan on taking my 26 RS to the local trailer dealer (where I had the brake controller installed) and have them put a 2" receiver hitch in. I'll post pictures before they close her up.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally,
We are also going to put a receiver on the back of our trailer. However, I'm going to have it done by a local trailer hitch installer using a class III receiver (since we don't need a heavy duty one) modified to be welded tot he trailer frame. I'm letting the pros do this one because I don't want to compromise the frame strength by messing around myself.

Here is a typical class III receiver: 









The class III receiver is still a 2 inch receiver (the class I and II are smaller) and will receive most of the available bike carriers out there that use a hitch receiver to mount to the vehicle. I do not know if there are class I and II compatible bike carriers.

Hope that helped.

BBB


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey BBB,

Do you know where they will get the receiver. I have seen one somewhere that is adjustable in width and can be welded or bolted to the frame, but I can't remember where we saw it at. It was about 
$ 150.00 and if it could be bolted to the frame that seems very reasonable.

Thanks, Larry


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Larry,
There are a lot of hitch receivers out there. I am not aware of any adjustable receiver setups.

I had imagined that the folks I will take it to will simply weld a tube or bar between the frame members and then a receiver tube to that (with the right height, etc,) but I'm going to let them tell me what they think is the right approach. Sorry I can't be more help. Others on the forum have done this - perhaps thay can help with more detail. Might try a search on bike carriers if you haven't already.

BBB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Walmart sells universal hitches to adjust to different models T.V.s
But they don't extend wide enough for the outback.
I took that ideal and made one myself for the outback
Bolts right to the frame. So if I had to remove it I can.
I post pictures in the old gallery.
As soon as the weather breaks .
I'm going to put it on our 26RS.
Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

BBB said;

The class III receiver is still a 2 inch receiver (the class I and II are smaller) and will receive most of the available bike carriers out there that use a hitch receiver to mount to the vehicle. I do not know if there are class I and II compatible bike carriers.

Many of the bike racks have an optional adapter to replace the 2" spike for use on class I & II hitches. We put one of these on our rack to use it on my wife's CRV.

Hope This helps.

Dave


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

JcWhitney has adjustable hitches that may work.

Here's the link. Adjustable Hitch


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks jgerni, that could provide an option if the hitch installation starts to look pricey. I looked and looked an never found it.

BBB


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Just finished mine this weekend. We custom made it out of angle iron and 2" receiver tubing. If you make your own, make sure you get the 2" tubing for receivers. Some of the standard 2" tubing has an inside seam that will stop the stinger from sliding in.

It was pretty straight foreword we ran one piece of angle iron above the two bumper supports. We removed the rear stabilizer jacks and put and piece of angle iron between the two frame rails put in longer bolts and put the jacks back up under the angle iron. Then welded the 2" receiver tube between the two pieces of angle iron. It works very well and is very sturdy, you could lift the back of the trailer off the ground with it. I will try to post some pictures.

The only thing I am not happy with, is we moved the spare tire to one side and I am concerned that it may make the tail light harder to see. I did not power up the tail lights so maybe it will be better with the lights actually on.

I was wondering if I could mount the spare under the tongue of the trailer. The other day I saw a boat trailer with the spare mounted this way. Obviously the concern would be clearance. Has anyone done this? It would be nice as it would help redistribute the weight as well. But, maybe not practical?

Darren


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Darren,
Sounds like a fairly straightforward mod the way you describe it. I'm having trouble picturing it though. Any progress on pictures?

Brian


----------

